# Rhodiola Rosea Does It Work............?



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

All members who tried Rhodiola rosea please give us some reviews and what brand did you use

I will appreciate it

Thanks 
Bye


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

??????????


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I find it works quite well. It reduces anticipatory anxiety, or anxiety caused by stress. Also helps memory and cognitive performance.


----------



## indie85 (Jul 29, 2009)

I got some of this recently after reading about it here, its a good brand so I don't think that's an issue... honestly I don't notice anything much. A good tester was some guy who came up to the house to sell something, that interaction had a fair amount of anxiety still.


----------

